
Sources: Google plans to eventually replace Duo with Meet - pjl
https://9to5google.com/2020/08/14/sources-google-meet-replaces-duo/
======
vijaybritto
This gets annoying after a certain limit. What are they even doing at the
company?!

------
seanvk
This is the way.

------
mindracer
And so it goes

